# June 6th, 1944



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Remember the heroism and sacrifices of the greatest generation...!!*


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Semper Fi!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Hoorah!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

They were really brave to storm that beach the way they did.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

I had the great pleasure of meeting a D-DAY troop transporter (LST ?) officer in Jamestown NY in June. 96 year old Veteran. 
He made 5 drops on D day. 2 he's says we're regrettably on the wrong beach before he got ...as he said..." his s#!+ straight". 
3 troop carriers near him were "scraffed bad and 2 hit with "big guns , never lost a man while still on my ship".
I'd wish I had more time to talk to him.
A True Hero!


----------

